# Will Ceramic shrimp shelter cave change the water parameters in my tank?



## RONY11 (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm planning to buy a ceramic cave shelter for my new tank. 
In order to manage proper water parameters I want to check that this product does not cause any damage by changing hardness, PH, etc coz I might just end killing the CBS. I'm attaching a link to the product.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ceramic-Aqua...item2eb7193671

Has anyone used this type of ceramic shelter caves for shrimps esp.CBS/CRS ?


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

My advise if if you do get it, test it yourself. That's what I'll do anyway. Put it in a bucket of water and test the parameters before and after. 

People will tell you all kinds of things and you'll be the final judge and take the consequences. I read a lot of posts saying eco-complete is inert but mine keeps my GH/KH/PH high... 

I did the same testings on the clay plats and pots bought at dollar store and red lava rocks, those (I mean the ones I got) are inert and that's as far as I can say about these things.


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

Save your money. I have one and my crs rarely use it.


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

CrystalMethShrimp said:


> Save your money. I have one and my crs rarely use it.


My CRS use the caves 
They walk in one end...and out the other, haha

They use it mainly when their eating...-_-
I think they do that so when they grab the food, no one can jump on them so they eat in private


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

Jaysan said:


> My CRS use the caves
> They walk in one end...and out the other, haha
> 
> They use it mainly when their eating...-_-
> I think they do that so when they grab the food, no one can jump on them so they eat in private


The reason they don't use mine is because I have a lot of plants/ drift wood, and cholleo wood. They use those to hid inside of/under instead.


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

i havent been able to find cholleo wood locally in a while.
Franks had it awhile back but said he would no longer carry it


----------

